# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Теория крошечного взрыва (1.0.10) [Головоломка, Multi/Rus]

## patronx

*Теория крошечного взрыва [Android, APK]* 


*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: HOG, Головоломка
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft, Colibri Games
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Домашняя страница*: http://herocraft.com/
*Тип издания*: lite
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Версия*: 1.0.10
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*
_Жила-была Крошечная планета – тихий уютный мирок с удивительной атмосферой, сотворённой рукой доброго художника. Однажды случилось несчастье: небольшой астероид стал причиной космической катастрофы. Крошечного взрыва хватило, чтобы рассыпать планету 
на множество мелких деталек…_ 
_Добро пожаловать в причудливый разрозненный мир. Его хрупкая красота состоит из мелочей. Ты можешь увидеть каждую из них и собрать мозаику воедино. Почувствуй, как удивительная реальность оживает в твоих руках: приходят в движение сложные механизмы и распускаются цветы. Шестерёнки, трубки, лампочки и винтики для починки всегда перед тобой, просто научись их замечать. Прояви изобретательность, реши все головоломки Крошечной планеты и помоги дружелюбным жителям собрать её заново._

_Прикоснись к очаровательному миру и подари ему новую жизнь._

 
 

*Трейлер*



*Особенности:*
- Пять увлекательных глав
- PC версия игры вошла в список 10 самых загружаемых на BigFish, Gamehouse и Steam
- Более 30 мини-игр и головоломок
- Саундтрек из 10 великолепных мелодий
- Очаровательный детально прорисованный мир с уникальной атмосферой

Скачать:
Sendfile
rapidshare.com
Народ.Диск
Ifolder

Google Play


кэш 320х480

----------

zba (13.11.2012)

----------

